# XML-Validierung mittels XSD unter Eclipse



## raffi (14. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe da ein ich nehme an recht einfaches Problem. Die Frage steht quasi schon im Titel. Meine XML ist nicht mit meiner XSD verbunden in Eclipse. Beide Dateien kann ich jeweils validieren, aber eben nur jeweils nach wohlgeformtheit. Ich nutze Eclipse 3.5.2 mit den Standard-Tools für XML sprich den WTP-Tools.
Reicht es nicht der XML folgendes mitzugeben:
[XML]<root...xsi:schemaLocation="note.xsd">[/XML] ?
Die note.xsd liegt selbstverständlich in dem selben Ordner.

MfG


----------



## ramon98 (15. Okt 2010)

Die Frage gehört eigentlich in ein Eclispe-Forum ...

Poste doch mal den Anfang deiner xsd-Datei. Ich tippe mal auf ein Problem mit dem Namespace zwischen XML- und XSD-Datei.


----------



## raffi (15. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
ich wusste eben nicht ob es an Eclipse selbst liegt oder doch eher an der XSD bzw. XML. Inzwischen hat sich das Problem aber gelöst. Der fehler war tatsächlich bei den Namespaces zu finden.
Ich habe es jetzt folgendermaßen:
[XML]<root xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="xsdDatei.xsd">
...[/XML]
[XML]<xs:schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema">...[/XML]

So funktionierts wunderbar, trotzdem danke.

MfG


----------

